# new member



## priya (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello!Why didn't I find this place earlier! I'm a student trying to cope with IBS for the past 5 years. Have found it really difficult and have always felt alone until recently when I have been able to talk to people and discover they are familiar with this too.It really controls my life. I'm a completely different person when my symptoms are bad!I really hate it.Exams are fast approaching and it's my final yr of university. I am so scared coz in the past my IBS has affected them majorly.Can anyone advise me how to cope with it?I know a lot of it is in my head! I have fewer symptoms but more nervous attacks of 'what if my IBS gets bad during exams'.Help?!


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Practise relaxation every day to help control your anxiety when you get into the exam. It won't stop you getting those pre-exam nerves completely, but it should help you focus in the exam. Especially if you're not in pain.Also a hefty dose of your preferred medication should help.I went through a phase of having to leave half-way through all my exams. I hope I don't have to do that again, I'm having to repeat the year







Also I've found that since I've stopped being afraid of my IBS symptoms, they affect me less.WaveyPS if you look around this site there are links to relaxation techniques and a certain set of audio tapes. (btw: Day 100 - go me







)


----------



## priya (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanx for ur reply. I will check the sections u mentioned. As far as the medication goes, well i don't take anything.My doctor was very unhelpful and basically said there was nothing i could do and it's all in my head.So i just try and control it and deal with it best i can. Mostly this just means visiting the toilet every hour so that my brain relaxes somewhat!I always find I have to leave exams early cos of IBS, especially towrads the end as the stress of being in an examination takes over and i just have to leave. So when my friends sit 3hr examinations I just manage about 2hrs of that.I just don't know. I get so depressed and feel so alone. My mates understand but at the end of the day it's me who has to go through it all.


----------

